# Can a cat have RLS?



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I noticed that Arianwen sometimes moves her legs in her sleep, or when she's relaxing. It's not like a movement that corresponds to a dream. This appears to be an involuntary, slight, irregular jerking, of both her legs together. Almost like I experience sometimes with RLS.

I have RLS(Restless legs syndrome)due to spinal injury at L4, L5, and S1. The RLS sort of comes and goes, and can, at times, be very uncomfortable. I would hate to think that my beloved Kitta is having that kind of discomfort.  
I give her back massages sometimes, and she likes those. They seem to help her a little.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't answer your question, but I have RLS and take requip every night for it. If I don't, I dont sleep.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of my kitties will twitch and jerk their legs, sometimes shaking their leg to get more comfortable or make the twitching stop. I've never noticed if it continues for periods of time, it always just seemed an every-once-in-a-while thing. Now S-Jo, she likes to sleep on her back and she will move all four of her feet together in a super-tiny belly-crunch move. It does not coincide with her breathing and she only does it when she is asleep, not laying on her back awake. It just looks...odd. 
Her feet will move towards each other (fronts/backs) with a small movement of about a 1/4 inch. There is a rhythm to it, but it does not match her breathing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a great question. (I know, I asked it once before here myself :lol: ) We never did get an definitive answer. But I think we can presume that if their leg twitching affected their wake-time activities, like RLS does for humans, then the answer would be yes. Rocket often twitches in his sleep and I haven't seen any evidence that it affects his wake-time activities. So my opinion is that the qualified answer to the question is "No."

Sorry about your RLS.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

zippy96444 said:


> I can't answer your question, but I have RLS and take requip every night for it. If I don't, I dont sleep.


OH OH do you have any side effects or anything? Im trying to get hubby on requip


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

mstx said:


> zippy96444 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't answer your question, but I have RLS and take requip every night for it. If I don't, I dont sleep.
> ...


no side effects for me. I cant exsist with out it!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If you have side effects with Requip, Mirapex is another drug in the same class that, while it's not FDA-approved for RLS, is often prescribed "off-label" for it. A neurologist told me it was her drug of choice for RLS. Lyrica is a new drug that you might want to look into; it's another off-label use but if you don't get sleepiness it also helps to alleviate the "twitchies" and if it does make you sleepy then just take it before bedtime and it helps you sleep. 

PS - there's an excellent RLS board at www.rls.org, and the organization behind it, Restless Legs Syndrome Foundation is worthy of your charitable support. It's on my list.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

I can tell you firsthand, Requip does make you sleepy. I take it about an hour before bed. About 30 mins later, I'm yawning and can't keep my eyes open. I know it's side effects of the Requip, because I've had sleep issues (or lack therein) for a long time.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I do get sleepy, but I take it at night and love how it relaxes me and I can get good sleep.


----------

